# [netmap] pkt-gen can not use all of available CPUs



## ehsan (Aug 30, 2015)

Dear all
hello
I have a problem with pkt-gen script during running under Ubuntu 14.04 server. In detail, when I run this script, it uses only one CPU core and I have 12 available cores. How can i set pkt-get to use all available cores for running?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2015)

Sorry, this forum is for FreeBSD support.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 31, 2015)

ehsan, for netmap(4) support in general an avenue for support is the 'freebsd-net@FreeBSD.org' mailing list (https://lists.FreeBSD.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-net).  The netmap(4) developers provide support there for Linux as well as FreeBSD.


----------

